# Dbol and test c cycle



## Cage fighter (Dec 13, 2010)

Hi I'm 5-10 165 pounds and I'm 30 years old . I've been in Mma for 5 years I fight at 155 so now that I'm done with fighting I want to bulk up to 185 or 190  but all this years of cutting weight for this fight has got me to where I can't gain anymore weight I have 9% body fat so I'm ripped .


Here is my cycle 
Week 1-4
25mg of dbol 
Week 1-10
500mg of test c

Is this a good first cycle?




1-4 25mg of dbol
1-10 500mg of test c


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 13, 2010)

Will you be using an AI? How about pct?


----------



## Life (Dec 13, 2010)

Have you ever ran a cycle before? You need to get some aromasin and clomid for your post cycle and might want to pick up HCG. Although some of the old school guys will tell you that you don't need HCG for this cycle, it is more a matter of whether or not you're OK with your nuts shrinking. 

If you're having trouble gaining weight now I think you should spend a lot of time working out your diet before you get on cycle. You just won't get the most out of it if you don't. If you do it right and this is your first cycle, 20lbs should not be a problem. 

Check the stickies for a PCT regiment.


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes this is my first cycle 
I have nolva for pct 40/40/20/20 and arimidex .25 e3d. Is just the nolva good enough for pct?I'm fixed so don't care it the boys shrink lol. My Mma workout is way different than the workout I'm doing now I'm doing more weight less reps and eating 3800 calories and 200g of protein ,350 card . Little to not fat and the same with sodium and sugar I have been doing this workout and eating like this for two week now and I'm already two 170 without the juice going to start the juice next week


----------



## The Prototype (Dec 13, 2010)

Get clomid for pct. And don't be afraid to eat fat, especially fat that is good for you. Put a couple of tablespoons of extra virgin olive oil in your shakes. That will help put on pounds.


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 13, 2010)

Clomid and use the nolva or just clomid by it's self?


----------



## SloppyJ (Dec 13, 2010)

You can do either but most will tell you just to run the Clomid by itself. 100/75/50/50


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh ok thanks


----------



## Life (Dec 13, 2010)

Cage fighter said:


> Yes this is my first cycle
> I have nolva for pct 40/40/20/20 and arimidex .25 e3d. Is just the nolva good enough for pct?I'm fixed so don't care it the boys shrink lol. My Mma workout is way different than the workout I'm doing now I'm doing more weight less reps and eating 3800 calories and 200g of protein ,350 card . Little to not fat and the same with sodium and sugar I have been doing this workout and eating like this for two week now and I'm already two 170 without the juice going to start the juice next week



Add in PB to what ripped said. Personally I would chose clomid over nolva but if that is what you're going to stick with then so be it. The other reason to use HCG is so that your testicles start producing natty test sooner. Clomid is generally enough to do this by itself though, I am simply unfamiliar with nolva so you'll have to ask someone else about that part.


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 14, 2010)

I'll get some clomid I'll order it today it work for y'all that good enough for me do the pct for 4 weeks and start pct two weeks after my last shot right ?


----------



## Life (Dec 14, 2010)

I think test c would be 3 weeks. Someone else should validate that though, I've never run test c but seem to recall the half life is 3 weeks.


----------



## aja44 (Dec 14, 2010)

Figure 14 days for the half life of Test C, so your on the mark with starting your PCT 2 weeks after last shot of Cyp


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 14, 2010)

With this cycle I hope to get to 185 or 190 and keep it I hope


----------



## Life (Dec 14, 2010)

Shouldn't be a problem as long as you eat.


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 14, 2010)

3800 calories I try to eat lean is that enough or should I eat more?


----------



## Life (Dec 14, 2010)

Varies from person to person man you'll just have to go off of what your body tells you.


----------



## ANIMALHAUS (Dec 14, 2010)

aja44 said:


> Figure 14 days for the half life of Test C, so your on the mark with starting your PCT 2 weeks after last shot of Cyp


 
I agree, some people go as far as 19 days after, but 2 weeks is a good rule of thumb.


----------



## Cage fighter (Dec 14, 2010)

As soon as it comes it I'm going to start I'll keep you posted


----------

